# iPhone iPad iol settings



## LBT (5 Sep 2010)

A friend of mine has asked me to set up her iPad, she has an iol email account and wants to setup her mail on the iPad. Trying to find the setting for it but can't seem to find it, is iol part of o2?

Thanks


----------



## schmile (5 Sep 2010)

Iol - I presume this is it 


For my iPad all I need is 
Name 
Address (my email) 
password (email password) 
Description (I just used email addy) 
For smtp I just have smpt.gmail.com

Not sure would smpt.iol.com work? I have never heard of iol.


----------



## jimmyd (11 Sep 2010)

Incoming pop3
Iolfree:  mail.iolfree.ie
Subscription: mail.iol.ie

Outgoing smtp depends on ISP in use on iPhone or ipad


Iol taken over by BT


----------

